# Original 69 Apple Krate



## vastingray (Apr 4, 2019)

Here is a original paint 69 Apple Krate with added nos tires


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 4, 2019)

That bike is looking Tip Top Magoo!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 4, 2019)

I've said it once but don't mind repeating myself. You have an amazing collection of Stingrays!! Thanks for sharing with the Cabe.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 4, 2019)

There's one like that for sale on my local Craigslist.


----------



## vastingray (Apr 4, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I've said it once but don't mind repeating myself. You have an amazing collection of Stingrays!! Thanks for sharing with the Cabe.



Thank you so much


----------



## vastingray (Apr 4, 2019)

Jaxon said:


> That bike is looking Tip Top Magoo!



Thank you so much


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 4, 2019)

One of the nicest I have ever seen!


----------



## videoranger (Apr 7, 2019)

Your Rays put my mind into orbit, another gem!


----------

